# Cost of feeding?



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

How much do you spend on average, per year, per dog, for dog food?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I figure about $700 per year.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My boys eat for free. It's part of being a tech. at the vet. teaching hosptial. My cats do too.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

$180 per year


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My accountant - read that "wife" - informs me we spent APPROXIMATELY $792. 39 (for two dogs). That is a raw home prepared diet.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

$35,every 6 weeks!!.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> My accountant - read that "wife" - informs me we spent APPROXIMATELY $792. 39 (for two dogs). That is a raw home prepared diet.


Wow, I figured raw would be more expensive.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We're spending $285 per year, per dog.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

We have only one dog and it comes out to be around $300 per year.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd say minimum $500 per year on both dogs combined. However with fostering that's increased obviously since we're going through more dog food and now have to buy more than once a month. Of course our dog food I hear is going up again too.... so hmmm... probably more this year.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

We spend approx. $300 per dog. That's a 30# bag of super premium per month, for 2 dogs.

Angie


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I buy the small bags as we're in an apartment and I don't have storage space, it's $10.00 a bag and that lasts almost 2 weeks so $300,00 a year is probably fair.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I havent figured it up because I have three dogs that eat different foods and I would hate to see the costs.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

On just DOG FOOD alone!! I spend about $600 per dog per year. I don't even want to add up what I spend on them as a whole (all I should) I may shoot myself LOL somethings are just better off left unknown LOL.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ash said:


> On just DOG FOOD alone!! I spend about $600 per dog per year. I don't even want to add up what I spend on them as a whole (all I should) I may shoot myself LOL somethings are just better off left unknown LOL.


Agreed !!! And then to think what I spend on supplements :doh::doh: !!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Looking at all these posts, it looks like Lucky lives with a frugal family.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Dog food (kibble) : about $300 per dog.
Supplements (salmon oil, vit E, pumpkin, green beans, canned) : about $ 100 per dog.
Rawhide and recreational bones : I need to take the fifth and declare bankruptcy.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm guestimating about $400.00. I try not to look that hard at it - when we're running low I buy it - that's life.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

$41 every 4 weeks for Zack...so i guess double soon with Jonah...its about $900 a year...thats alot now that i think about it...;-)


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

Like some other folks mentioned, I'd rather not know! 

I try to save where I can. I'm all about the coupon!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> My accountant - read that "wife" - informs me we spent APPROXIMATELY $792. 39 (for two dogs). That is a raw home prepared diet.


Yup, I'm probably close to that... for a pre-made raw diet (proprietary blend from local butcher) for two dogs for a year.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

8 bags of dry food at $40 = $320
chicken stew = $90
Yogurt = $40
bones & treats = $200

$650 for 1 dog apparently 1 very spoiled dog.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont even want to think of how much I spend...... with all the food extra's etc...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

About $500 per year per dog.....averaging out all of the dogs.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, I had not stopped to figure this out in a very long time....

I have a very old girl and I spend about $25/week to keep her happy and eating.... so that is $1,300

The other 4 is around $1800/year.

Every month I have TigerTail treats delivered that is $720/year. So without supplements,which would be just to scary to figure out, the "routine" feedings for 5 goldens at my house if $3,820.


Deb
and The Spud Kidz


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I figure for Pippa's kibble it's around $700 (CDN) (with tax incl.) for the year. This number does not include occasional canned food and treats or supplements (i.e., fish oil, Prozyme). Our Whippet is probably around $400 per year for food as he doesn't eat as much. A 15 pound bag will last him about a month and a bit whereas a 15 pound bag would last Pippa 3 weeks.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh geesh. I don't even want to sit down and add it up. I have 5 of them and three different types of food. 3 are on adult, 1 is on senior, and 1 is on prescription food because he makes calcium oxalate crystals. I have a rough idea of what my yearly vet bills are which include all vaccinations and heartworm preventatives and they are in the thousands. Some years are worse than others, especially years where we have had surgery costs for either spays, neuters, tattoos, bladder stone removal, or foreign object removal, etc, etc, you get the point, but I have never figured in food costs or any of the other extras like toys, beds, boarding, etc. and I don't think I want to, I might have a heart attack!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Let's see, for two dogs ~ about $500 for kibble and biscuits,
supplements (Cosequin and Welactin) about $250.00
Toys, bedding, leads/collars & vet = uhhh, lets not even go there, I don't want to scare myself:doh:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I feed Canidae and without considering the breeders program (every 6th bag is free), it costs around $275 per year per dog. I didn't factor in the Pug as she only eats half a cup a day.

I rarely do supplements, other than oil from the grocery store for coats and the occasional boiled egg (many of which I get for free from a friend with exotic chickens).

Toys and chews are about $100 per year per dog.

I do my own shots (except for rabies) and use cattle/swine ivermectin for heartworm, so minimal cost there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

SC, I'll have to figure this out. I don't pay attention. I just buy the food when I need it and I'm not sure how long it lasts. I'm visual. I go by what I see. I'm afraid to calculate the costs. I can tell you the Vet bills with two cats and two dogs is pretty high.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

It has to be about $4-$5K a year here for everything. I am guessing about $1200 - $1500 a year in food and at least $3K a year in vet bills. I haven't actually added it all up - ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> It has to be about $4-$5K a year here for everything. I am guessing about $1200 - $1500 a year in food and at least $3K a year in vet bills. I haven't actually added it all up - ignorance is bliss.


AMEN!!! I'm just thankful that, so far, we've been able to provide very well for our crew. I know I would go without (if need be) so that they could have what they need.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

It comes out to about $3.35 per pound (of dog) per year.


----------

